# Urgent: Diabetic Maltese needs home asap



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sorry I posted this earlier in the wrong thread ( Under health and behavior) All info will be placed here from now on.
here's the basics from a crosspost:

Here's a crosspost for a little Maltese that is diabetic and needs to find a home ASAP!!! If anyone can help please contact me ASAP! I know the gal in MI who posted this together we are trying to get help for this dear little boy. I will gladly help anyone thru the 'diabetes process'... it really is not that hard!!! I would take him but right now have too many family members with health issues to give this litle guy the attention he'd need at this time.
********************************************************************************
******
Crosspost:
If anyone is looking for a new sweety, I can help and transport can be arranged.

Sweet, purebred Maltese. He is diabetic and needs shots. Also, takes pills for thyroid. We are looking for a no-kill shelter or a Maltese rescue group for him. Owner abandoned him at my daughters work because she is elderly and unable to care for him. He is aboit 8 years old. Very sweet now that he feels so much better. My daughters employer (vet) will put him down in a day or two, we can take him temporarily to avoid that, but only temporarily.
********************************************************************************
********
I have the actual contact persons name and number. This is either the mom who posted or the gal who works at the clinic where this little guy was "surrendered". He is very very overweight ( likely the reason he is oveweight) but put on the proper diabetic diet he should lose the excess in due time. he does need thyroid medication daily and insulin shots 2 x day and of course proper diet and till fully regulated would need some vet visits to monitor blood glucose levels. ( I can also help anyone thru the home testing which is not a big deal... did it for Missy and she never was phased)
I will also answer any questions regarding diabetes treatment/ shots in general... etc. the timing of this is just not "doable" for me at this time or I'd take him myself.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

If I lived closer I'd offer to help until a forever home was found, but I'm not close at all. That's just a really sad story to hear that the dog was abandoned and to top it off it has health problems that need daily/regular medication. This little one definitely needs to be in a special home with folks that can be dedicated to the dog and be in a position to provide it with the medical attention it needs. 

All I can suggest is for you or your friend is to contact the Maltese Rescue, the contact information I think is listed on this website, if you click on the link for "Rescues" on the top of this forum. Other than that, not sure what else can be done unless someone here who lives near by can help. But seriously, I would start with the rescues, especially with a maltese that has medical problems because in my personal opinion, I think the maltese rescues would be better equipped to help this maltese and be in a better position to help find it a forever home. Not saying others wouldn't, but the maltese rescues would be familiar with not only the breed, but be able to better screen a prospective owner. I'm not too sure about the shelters...I'm sure there are shelters out there that can help and know how to deal with the problems, but I'm seriously not sure about their screening process for finding forever homes for special needs dogs. 

Anyway, I hope that the little maltese doesn't go to the shelter or get put down.







I don't mean to be critical, but why would the vet put the dog down? I just think that's sad, first of all that the dog was abandoned, and second that the vet would put down a dog within a few days of abandonment, but then again, I've never worked in a vet's office so don't know all the politics behind it. 

Karyn


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

the rescues are the ones that have been contacted ...unfortunately they are 'full'. I've even tried to ones here in the northeast and so for the ones that have responded... they can't take him either. ( unbelievable how many little Malts are out here without "forever homes!!!! so sad!)


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww I wish I could help but I'm already taking care of one diabetic dog. Well actually my mom does the hard work and I buy the supplies.


----------

